# what month of the year does Look release new year frames?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

hello everyone

when can we expect Look to announce and to release for sale their 2007 frames? We know about 595 already but I am interested in the low end of the carbon range i.e. 555-level.

I figure I could pick up a "close-out 2006" 555 on the cheap or perhaps if I must pay full price then I might as well wait for 2007 models to arrive in stores just in case of any improvements in frame or fork or price.

thanks in advance and stay upright


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

If you're in the US, expect to see 2007 model bikes hit the stores in late July. Not every color will be avail immediately, but @ 1/2 of them will be. Look for the complete line (all colors/models) to show up in Aug.


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*Thanks T*

Thanks T, you are always a good source of info when it comes to Look bikes.

Later,

Los


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I figure 07's should be out any day now because I just got my 06 this week......


----------

